# Tagalog: Citizens of Manila, citizens of Batangas



## Qcumber

Hello, Tagalog-speakers.
Are the citizens of Manila called Manileños or Manilenos?
Are the citizens of Batangas called Batanguenos or Bantangueños?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> Hello, Tagalog-speakers.
> Are the citizens of Manila called Manileños  or Manilenos ?
> Are the citizens of Batangas called Batanguenos  or Batangueños ?


 
Just like in Spanish, origin or native place is designated by adjectives having suffixes like eño/a or ense.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, Cracker Jack. So it's just a misprint.  
The problem was that I came across Manilenos, Batanguenos, etc. a lot of times on the Internet, so I was wondering whether a mutation had taken place.


----------



## Cracker Jack

It's just probably the keyboard of the ones who are uploading articles.  They don't have the ''ñ'' character.  I don't have it either. I just press Alt+Ctrl+n and lo and behold, I get an ñ.


----------



## mataripis

If you ask the People in Batanggas,  Can you speak Tagalog? the reply is= I am Tagalog.  If translated to Tagalog Batangan, they sound like this= Nakakapanagalog ka ba? and the reply is = Sadyang Tagalog ire!    But if you are in Manila and nearby areas, the grammar sound like this 1.)Nakakapagsalita ka ba ng Tagalog? and the reply is=  Oo naman! Taga maynila ito!


----------



## 082486

Cracker Jack said:


> It's just probably the keyboard of the ones who are uploading articles. They don't have the ''ñ'' character. I don't have it either. I just press Alt+Ctrl+n and lo and behold, I get an ñ.


 

Hi...

Me I use:
alt+164= ñ
alt+165= Ñ


----------

